# Both kittens have lumps after vaccinations- very worried, help



## Jpagey (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi
I have had both my kittens(different litters) vaccinated. The first jab went ok no reactions whatsoever. However after the second shots they have both developed small baked bean shaped lumps between there shoulder blades.

I have spoken to the vet and he says it is quite a common reaction and to monitor the lumps which will go down within 2-3 weeks.

However, because I was so worried I have googled it!! Big mistake as I am now completely freaking out. I never knew that the injection can cause sarcomas. Also I didn't know it was best to vaccinate in the leg. I feel so guilty for not looking it to it first.

I am so upset that I thought I was doing the best for my babies but instead I may have landed them with cancer.

Please can anybody tell me whether these lumps are quite common? How long did they take to go away?


----------



## yankeedo (Nov 3, 2012)

Jpagey said:


> Hi
> I have had both my kittens(different litters) vaccinated. The first jab went ok no reactions whatsoever. However after the second shots they have both developed small baked bean shaped lumps between there shoulder blades.
> 
> I have spoken to the vet and he says it is quite a common reaction and to monitor the lumps which will go down within 2-3 weeks.
> ...


Good morning,

I'm so sorry to hear about your situation. Please try not to feel guilty. I appreciate that's easier said than done, but it is certainly not your fault for what has happened and how were you to know there are options for the injection site? I'm not sure if lumps are becoming a common reaction recently (ironically there is another post today from a vet for a survey re vaccine lumps!), but you would think if vet's believe this to be the case, then they would be injecting in the leg as routine. Anyway, I went through the same thing with my cat around 2 years ago - she was 6 at the time. She had been given routine vaccinations over the years, always in the scruff, and never had a problem. However on this particular occasion, she developed a large lump between her shoulder blades shortly after the injection. We waited for a bit (can't remember how long but it felt like ages) and her lump didn't go down and felt quite solid, so my vet suggested having it removed just to be on the safe side. Thankfully it was benign but I can certainly relate to what you're feeling, it was a traumatic time for all of us. Only after this did I find out the vaccines can be administered in the leg...which is now what I do for all my fur kids.

Have you asked if they can draw some fluid from it or is the lump a solid mass?

Thinking of you x


----------



## Jpagey (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi
I have just spoken to the vets again and explained how worried I am. I have an appointment for this afternoon for them to take a look.

It is only 6 days since the vaccinations and I don't know whether I am just being over anxious.

I will wait and she what the vet says? I just can't believe its happened to both of them.


----------



## Tamiyamumma (Sep 13, 2012)

Tamiya reacted the same way to her second jabs. It should be nothing more tha. Fluid gathering at the jab site but I did the same as you and rushed back to the vets and it really did help

No matter how much we reassure you until you hear it from the vet you will feel better xxx


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I understand this can be a common reaction to some types of vaccine. Did you have the vaccination for Leukaemia? If not, then there's less of a risk. This is why i always inject in the leg, though, and always use Purevax as my personal googling and research suggests it's the one with the least reactions linked. Is there any chance you could request this in future? Big hugs to you as I'm sure you're very stressed right now.


----------



## Jpagey (Nov 19, 2012)

Yes It did include the FeLV one, as my kitties will be allowed outside and therefore this vaccination was recommended. 

I keep feeling the lumps as I'm so worried and I'm sure the one on my little girl has got bigger. :crying:

However its only been 6 days since the jabs. How long should it take for them to disappear?


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

My cats have had lumps after vaccinations as well, from memory it took about a month for them to go.


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

It's still very early and sarcomas are a quite rare complication. My cats didn't have any lumps but I know that I have myself a very strong reaction when I take boosters. If I were you I'd wait 2-3 weeks.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I think it can take up to 6 weeks for the lumps to go down, so I'd not panic just yet. Try not to poke and prod at them too much. I'm not suggesting it's cancer, but if it is, you don't want to agitate it as tumour cells can be encouraged to break off and spread that way. Even if it isn'a a sarcoma, they are likely to be uncomfortable there anyway, and the frequent examining may make that worse.

Are you going to the vets today? No doubt they'll tell you the same as we did, but it always makes you feel better hearing it from a vet in person.


----------



## Jpagey (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks for your support. The vet said sarcomas are very rare and she thinks the lumps are reaction to the jabs, especially as they appeared within 24 hours of the injections. She said it was early days and that the lumps may take another 2 weeks to disappear.
She did say though that she would inform the manufacturers. However the batch numbers were the same as the first injections and the kitties did not react to those at all.
I have an appointment to see her again in a week and hopefully the lumps might of started to reduce.
I know I will be worrying until they go and I certainly will not be vaccinating ever again.
I'd still like to hear if anyone else had this issue and how long they took to go.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

They're at more risk if you don't vaccinate than if you do. In future, use a non-adjuvanted vaccine which are the lowest risk possible. Vaccinate in the leg, alternating legs every vaccine. Only have Leukaemia every 3 years. They can't be unvaccinated if they go out, it's as simple as that.


----------



## Jpagey (Nov 19, 2012)

I know that deep down but I'm just feeling very upset, anxious and guilty at the moment. Rest assured I will always put the health of my kittens first. I know I did the right thing vaccinating, however it just doesn't feel like it at the moment.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I know. Use it as a learning experience though, and perhaps go with Purevax next time. I've never had a lump with any of mine and I've had a total of 20 or so uses of it.


----------



## Jam d (Jul 15, 2017)

I found this old thread googling something! My youngest kitten had his 2nd jabs a week ago. He has a very prominent lump around neck/shoulder blade. I thought it must be a reaction but vet said bring him in to check. They think it's a reaction, they said it is a more rare side effect. It should go down in 2 weeks. If it grows I have to go back and if it's down in 2 weeks I have to tell them as they said they need to tell the vaccine company.


----------



## Pinto (Oct 15, 2017)

Jpagey said:


> Hi
> I have had both my kittens(different litters) vaccinated. The first jab went ok no reactions whatsoever. However after the second shots they have both developed small baked bean shaped lumps between there shoulder blades.
> 
> I have spoken to the vet and he says it is quite a common reaction and to monitor the lumps which will go down within 2-3 weeks.
> ...


Jimmy had a bad reaction to his last vaccination, he went all wobbly in the back legs but there were no lumps on the injection site.. I have done some research and yearly vaccinations are not necessary in America it is normal to have them every three years when they are adults. Both my cats never leave our property I have not had them vaccinated this year. You have done the right thing having them vaccinated as they are still kittens I am sure they will both be fine.


----------

